# 1st time breeding mice



## hector (Apr 28, 2011)

hey everyone, i want to start breeding mice for my goannas. are there any health risk for goannas or me while im cleaning or feeding mice?


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 28, 2011)

Im not sure if i would feed them mice as a staple. Just make sure they are dead or freshly killed before feeding your goannas


----------



## saximus (Apr 28, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> Im not sure if i would feed them mice as a staple.


 Why not?

There aren't any health issues to really worry about. Just make sure you wash your hands thoroughly any time you do anything involving them


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 28, 2011)

providing u keep your mice tubs clean and feed the mice the right food then there shouldnt be any health risk issues .
mice do smell alot more then rats [ atleast i find mine do]
i feed my lacey mice all the time , i mix it up with rats and chicks . i dont think they care what they are eating [ atleast mine duznt ] aslong as it can fit as much as it can in its mouth i think its happy.


----------



## saximus (Apr 28, 2011)

JAS101 said:


> mice do smell alot more then rats [ atleast i find mine do]


 definite +1


----------



## Vixen (Apr 28, 2011)

I must be weird, I much prefer the smell of mice over rats haha.


----------



## werdy (Apr 28, 2011)

Vixen said:


> I must be weird, I much prefer the smell of mice over rats haha.


 

yeah your weird


----------



## hector (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks fo replies.


----------



## guzzo (Apr 30, 2011)

Now a word of warning!!! If you do breed rats beware!!!!! as a female rat with babies or in a surly mood is most certainly a health risk.


----------



## Seb84 (Apr 30, 2011)

why is that guzzo?


----------



## saximus (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol because he's a wuss and couldn't take a little nip from one of his mothers


----------



## Seb84 (Apr 30, 2011)

bahahaha fair enough


----------



## guzzo (Apr 30, 2011)

HAHA laugh all you like Sax but when you are on the recieving end of full frontal rat attack and the blood starts to spray don't expect any first aid from me.

Seb84....I thought I had a real bond with my breeding rats...could pick em up and they would come to greet me at food time.I But one day I let my guard down and chomp Chomp....I really don't think i will ever be the same.


----------



## saximus (Apr 30, 2011)

lol sorry I couldn't help it. I still remember the photos so I'm sure the scar is a constant reminder for you


----------



## guzzo (Apr 30, 2011)

saximus said:


> lol sorry I couldn't help it. I still remember the photos so I'm sure the scar is a constant reminder for you


 
HAHA I know.....Some people are worried about getting hit by their pythons but for me the rat bite is up there with getting poked in the eye with a sharp stick!!



All that aside Hector give it a go......You will be fine .....just stick to the basic 2 rules....keep them clean and beware caus they can be mean!!


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 30, 2011)

I bet you let out a huge girly squeal when you got bitten and ran around with dramatic "jazz hands"...j/k.:evil::lol:


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 30, 2011)

iv had a rat bite through a leather glove and made me bleed like a stuck pig .


----------



## saximus (Apr 30, 2011)

Guzzo you know I actually think of you when I'm grabbing mine now. If I ever go to grab one and another looks like it's about to sniff at my hand I get my hand out of there quick


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 30, 2011)

My bitey doe goes for me but you just flick her in the snout......now she sits at the other end of her tub glares daggers at me and grinds her teeth......but no more biting.

And..
Wouldn't you know it she got back into pup straight after giving birth to the last litter. (possibly knew she was a candidate for death row)


----------



## guzzo (Apr 30, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> My bitey doe goes for me but you just flick her in the snout......now she sits at the other end of her tub glares daggers at me and grinds her teeth......but no more biting.
> 
> And..
> Wouldn't you know it she got back into pup straight after giving birth to the last litter. (possibly knew she was a candidate for death row)




Just don't ever let your guard down........god forgives......rats dont.......


----------



## pepsi111 (Apr 30, 2011)

guzzo said:


> Just don't ever let your guard down........god forgives......rats dont.......


 hey mate im not sure about rats don't forgive you because one of my rats kinda bit me ( like put pressure ) while it was doing that i was like giving it the evils and then it stoped and lickes my finger --- quite cute actually


----------

